# Getting my money back means I get a slicer



## magnum3672 (Mar 4, 2012)

I just did my taxes and since the government is now deciding to give me back my money, I decided to buy a meat slicer.

Craigslist for my area was a no go (everything was on a crazy industrial scale and 500 bucks) so I'm coming to you guys looking for an inexpensive alternative.  I'd be doing mostly bacon with the occasional pastrami, turkey breast and meat for jerky so nothing too ridiculous.

Thanks for the help guys, you're always the best!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2012)

Magnum, morning....  You could check with Lisa B.  One of our new sponsors to the SMF and see if she has any specials going....

Dave

http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/Economy-Meat-Slicers_c90.htm


----------



## magnum3672 (Mar 4, 2012)

Oo, thats still a lot higher than what I want to spend.  Maybe I'm being a bit premature


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 4, 2012)

Meat slicers don't come cheap. And if they do you usually get what you pay for. The ones that Lisa has listed are a reasonable price for there size. You just have to keep looking. Check for resturant auctions in your area. Sometimes you can get lucky. I got mine from a neighbor who works in resturant equipment supply and repair. Got a good deal on it too, but it took over a year for him to get something for me.


----------



## magnum3672 (Mar 4, 2012)

I guess I'll have to troll for a while or come up with some extra cash


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 4, 2012)

If you have a restaurant supply house near by, you may want to check with them….Mine always has good refurbished restaurant equipment for sale reasonably priced…If I remember right my coworker had found a refurbished model at Cabelas too…I don’t remember the price though its been a while….you may want to check with some of the company that sell them, if it is a quality product they may have something refurbished ones for sale and maybe Ebay…. Just brain storming to give you some ideals were to look….I bought the LEM 71/2” it does what I want it to, but I would love a commercial model…..bigger blade and more horsepower, would be really nice!!!!!


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 4, 2012)

Smokeamotive said:


> Meat slicers don't come cheap. And if they do you usually get what you pay for. The ones that Lisa has listed are a reasonable price for there size. You just have to keep looking. Check for resturant auctions in your area. Sometimes you can get lucky. I got mine from a neighbor who works in resturant equipment supply and repair. Got a good deal on it too, but it took over a year for him to get something for me.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2012)

Chef's Choice makes several inexpensive slicers. I have one of their better models & it is a very good slicer.


----------



## magnum3672 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hmm, the 615 Model looks pretty good.  Anyone know if it has metal gears?  That'd be my biggest worry.


----------



## magnum3672 (Mar 6, 2012)

Nobody knows?


----------



## alelover (Mar 6, 2012)

Is that a really big slicer or are you a dwarf? That thing looks huge.


----------



## wildflower (Mar 6, 2012)

alelover said:


> Is that a really big slicer or are you a dwarf? That thing looks huge.




he can't help his size, now be nice


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 6, 2012)

haha that is gigantic. You could slice a pig whole on that thing!


----------



## talan64 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have the Chefs Choice 632 with a serrated and non-serrated blade (just got the non-serrated).  I like them both, the non serrated let's my slice roast beef nice and thin with no loss from the courser blade.  However, it does have plastic (teflon) gears.  I've had mine less than a year, with no problems at all.  Also, if you are doing bacon, the Chef's Choice, would not be a good slicer for you, since the throw would only let you slice "half" length.  But so far it has done everything for me that I have wanted, and it's nice to have a good slicer to make nice uniform cuts.


----------



## magnum3672 (Mar 6, 2012)

Maybe I'll troll restaurant auctions for a while. No one said I had to get one this minute


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 6, 2012)

alelover said:


> Is that a really big slicer or are you a dwarf? That thing looks huge.


Yes it's a REALLY BIG slicer. About a 12" blade. The model is "The Real Big One" ....Fleetwood.

Btw, I'm 6' tall.


----------

